# Brass Quintet Music



## Seilsel983

Anyone interested in music for brass quintet might want to check out the Sweetwater Brass website, www.SweetwaterBrassPress.com. Almost all listings are for brass quintet, from pop to classical, and each entry includes a full audio file and sample pages. The arrangements are good, and the prices are reasonable, too.


----------



## Pugg

Seilsel983 said:


> Anyone interested in music for brass quintet might want to check out the Sweetwater Brass website, www.SweetwaterBrassPress.com. Almost all listings are for brass quintet, from pop to classical, and each entry includes a full audio file and sample pages. The arrangements are good, and the prices are reasonable, too.


Is this a commercial website?


----------

